

Physicists finally explain why your earphones are always tangled - kwilsom
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/seriouslyscience/2014/06/18/scientific-explanation-earphones-always-tangled/#.VdqUZFNViko

======
trevordev
Looks like they used string theory.

